# Need to find a CHURCH in Knoxville Tennessee



## Croghanite (Jul 27, 2007)

I will be in Knoxville August 4th through the 11th. Know of any Reformed Presbyterian Churches around Knoxville? 

A congregation that sings Psalms a capella is preferred.


----------



## Croghanite (Jul 27, 2007)

Within an hour and a half drive...


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.covenant-pca.com/

Duncan Rankin is a first class preacher, one of the brightest REformed minds today, and well worth hearing.


----------



## Croghanite (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you Pastor Greco. Thats encouraging to hear.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 29, 2007)

Joe -- Although it is a bit of a drive from Knoxville, Pastor Dilday highly recommends Westminster PCA in Kingsport, TN.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Joe -- Although it is a bit of a drive from Knoxville, Pastor Dilday highly recommends Westminster PCA in Kingsport, TN.



Not THAT far. Should be able to do it in an hour or so. (depending on what you consider Knoxville, if you are staying downtown or close to westgate mall side of town it is an hour.)


----------



## Croghanite (Jul 30, 2007)

I appreciate it Andrew. I used to drive an hour and a half to the Northern Virginia congregation. This is within range.


----------

